# Went for a nice drive yesterday.....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Gas prices have seriously cut back my driving for the fun of it lately, but the weather was sooo nice, and my car was actually clean.
That's what I call good timing.
Started out at the sea....
































And started to head up into the mountians...
















Higher I went...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice pics Sepp! Too bad they're not bigger








Cool that the car is still with pre facelift lamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Very nice pics. I actually JUST put my Ur-Q on the road today at 10am on my break. I can actually drive it now


----------

